# My Apps Exploded



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a lot of apps on my iPhone.  More apps than would fit on the iPhone without folders.

Last night, after backing the phone up, I tweaked the organization of all my apps and downloaded a bunch more, organizing those as I downloaded them.  As I was finishing up hours later, I thought I would back up my phone again after I downloaded the final app.  

Poof!  The screen flashed a few times and now there is chaos.

All my folders disappeared, the only folder is the original folder which has only the Apple apps in it.  Most of my apps have disappeared.  The settings have apps that I downloaded last night so I think all my apps are still on the phone and just can't be seen right now.

I'm not looking forward to reorganizing hundreds of apps from scratch.  I put similar apps in a folder by my order of preference.

At the moment, assuming all the apps are on the phone, I don't have access to them because they have scrolled off the home screens.  When I create a folder a space appears on the last page, but an app doesn't slide in to take its spot.

I was loving my iPhone until this happened.  Assuming all my apps are still there and I can get access to them, this is going to be such a time waster getting it organized.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you check the iphone's memory and then tried resyncing your iphone?  While I haven't organized anything on my ipad I have had a couple of times where the movies and music disappeared after syncing to itunes. The memory shows they are still there but if I open the video or music app they are not there. They show back up when I resync my ipad to my itunes.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll try resyncing tonight.  This happened at two o'clock this morning, and I was too tired to do anything and went to bed.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You can organize them through iTunes on your PC or Mac.  I've only done a little of this, and only with the iPad (so no folders), but supposedly it can be done with the phone plugged in to the computer.  And it should be a whole lot faster than trying to do it directly on the device.

What a hassle though!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've fired up my laptop (syncing to that because it has Snow Leopard) and going to give it try.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

All the apps were there, twenty-five pages of them.  The apps got scattered every which way, ones that I had placed in the same folder didn't end up near each other.  Arranging them on the computer wasn't a whole lot easier than on the phone.  I have them all back and loosely grouped, it will take awhile to tweaked them again.  This is what I get for using free app programs.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

TWENTY FIVE PAGES?!

Seriously, I can't even imagine.  I have six pages on the iPad, four on the iPhone when I'm not using folders.  If I don't use an app, it generally doesn't stay on my device for long; I'll back it up to iTunes and then take it off the phone or pad.  Unlike my Kindle, where nearly every book I own is on there, I don't even leave my books on the iThings.  If I'm not reading them, they're up in the archives at Amazon, I don't want them taking up space doing nothing on my devices.

I'm glad it was all there for you though, and bummer to hear using the computer wasn't really easier.  I suppose when you're dealing with that big an organizational task, there really isn't an "easy" way to handle it!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't plan to keep all of these on my iPhone permanently.  I am going to be doing a complete reinstall of my laptop and even though I will back everything up first, I think it will just be easier to have everything on the iPhone the first time it is plugged into the "new" computer.  I have been permanently deleting apps that I try and know I won't use again.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, that makes a lot of sense.

I have a batch of apps on the laptop that should probably be deleted...both iThings apps I never use but have archived, and regular Mac apps for that matter.  I swear the darn things just multiply on my hard drives at night!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sure they multiple on their own!


----------

